# Ga16de Turbo problems



## blackrex (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Newbiee to this forum. Anyway, will be taking over my pal's ride. It's a 2001 1.6sentra. He has fitted a T25 turbo with the custom manifolds, front mount i/c's, vr4 injectors and a microtech MT-4. The problem is, he has sinced melted 2 pistons, burn a couple of gaskets and these things dun last long. He is currently running on 7psi. Can anyone advise wat is the problem with his setup? Cause I will be taking over his ride, and dun wanna go thru the hassel of changing the pistons and gaskets so often. He is currently using 3 layers of oem gaskets to lower the compression. Will the 1.3ltr turbo starlet pistons fit? Or do you guys have any secret setups? I am hoping to achieve around 230whp.

Thanks,
Blackrex


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, the 2001 sentra had a 1.8. The 1.6 was last used in 1999

sounds like he doesn't know what he's doing. I safely turbcharged the 1.8 with a larger turbo than he threw on.

lets see pics of the custom manifold.....pics of the whole setup if you can. Microtech MT-4, is that a standalone fuel setup of some sort? What spark plugs are in it and at what gap? what fuel was he using? (should have used a minimum of 93 octane) 

230whp on stock internals won't be possible on the 1.8, I'm about 98% sure.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he's using 3 oem headgaskets to lower compression..........................that's pretty ghetto. Not even necessary either. wow.............that kind of crap scares me! uber ghetto.

take pictures of the entire kit please!


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

get a JWT ecu and rebuild that engine bring it back to OEM specs. and i agree with mike take pictures so we can see whats going on and definately done use three layers of oem gaskets! ( mike the 1.8 bottom ends not as stong as the Ga16de bottom end? weird )


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

blackrex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Newbiee to this forum. Anyway, will be taking over my pal's ride. It's a 2001 1.6sentra. He has fitted a T25 turbo with the custom manifolds, front mount i/c's, vr4 injectors and a microtech MT-4. The problem is, he has sinced melted 2 pistons, burn a couple of gaskets and these things dun last long. He is currently running on 7psi. Can anyone advise wat is the problem with his setup? Cause I will be taking over his ride, and dun wanna go thru the hassel of changing the pistons and gaskets so often. He is currently using 3 layers of oem gaskets to lower the compression. Will the 1.3ltr turbo starlet pistons fit? Or do you guys have any secret setups? I am hoping to achieve around 230whp.
> 
> ...


I assume you're not from the US? No 1.6 in 01 in the states. Don't know what a microtech MT-4. Get rid of the layers of head gaskets and get a larger intercooler. I don't know what microtech mt-4 does for fuel management...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Bryan200sx said:


> get a JWT ecu and rebuild that engine bring it back to OEM specs. and i agree with mike take pictures so we can see whats going on and definately done use three layers of oem gaskets! ( mike the 1.8 bottom ends not as stong as the Ga16de bottom end? weird )



if it's a 1.8 he can't use a jwt ecu.

The ring lands on the QG pistons are kinda high.....and the rods are pencil thin. Other than that, it's a cast iron solid deck block.


----------



## blackrex (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Yup. I'm from the SEA region, and we dun have the 1.8ltr models here. Anyway, I used to own a series 5 Rx7 and am a member from the Rx7club. My rx7 has recently been wrecked, but i still have all the goodies that I hope could fit into the sentra. Like a huge TO4S turbo, FMIC, 8 add 550cc injectors, a microtech MT-8. I know it'll be dumb to mate all these to the sentra. But I have to make use of it. Besides changing to another engine, do you guys know what engine strenghtening I have to go about to make the 1.6ltr stronger? I understand that the 1.6ltrs piston has a 75mm bore, so can I fit the 1.3ltr starlet turbo pistons(75.5mm) in? Cause some of the 1.6ltr dohc Vtec's here are using the 4AGZE low comp pistons(81mm) for their setup. Or do you guys know of anyone selling turbo forged pistons and conrods for the 1.6ltr sentra. And what are the other mods required to achieve my goals?

Thanks,
Blackrex


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the stock pistons are fine for 230whp or even more.......................you just need to fine tune that setup correctly.

I suggest you check out www.nissanperformancemag.com and click on the GA16DET project.


----------

